# DIMC- 2014 Batch



## Fatima_lemon (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if any overseas students were looking into DIMC? My dad is quite hesitant to send me here, especially living in a hostel, can anyone post a response to the girls hostel conditions and how they were able to adapt? 
Thanks


----------



## farwa_456 (Nov 9, 2013)

well my brother goes there now and he says the girls hostel are alot better than that of the boys!


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Dimc campus and especially the hostels are probably one of the best in Pakistan. The hostels are very hygienic and clean. There is no loadshedding (power outrages) and there is hot water always. The food might be a problem but most of us order from outside for example dominos, McDonald's, Pizza Hut etc. most of us have fridges toasters and microwaves in our rooms. Although I would highly recommend a hot plate as well. Karachi is a very fun and entertaining city. We usually go to defence to eat and hang out. There is no place in Pakistan that is safe so we are always careful!

- - - Updated - - -

If your interested in medical and are not being forced, you'll do great here! That's all I can say...


----------



## Fatima_lemon (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks guys  your posts were incredibly helpful!


----------



## Fatima_lemon (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone thinking about DIMC this year?


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Oops, I would've replied here if I had seen this before...
I am!


----------



## futuredoctor (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey guys! I am going to DIMC this December, and I would love to get to know some of the people going there this winter. Feel free to inbox me


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

May I ask that what does DIMC stand for???


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

eaqa said:


> May I ask that what does DIMC stand for???


DOW international medical college.


----------



## 18ne (May 4, 2014)

I am ! Feel free to inbox


----------



## Amnahx3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey guys, does anyone know if the number that DIMC gives on their website is correct? I've been calling for a few days now and no-one picks up. They also haven't replied to an email I sent. It's quite important that I get in touch with them ASAP. Does anyone have an alternative number or anything?


----------



## futuredoctor (Aug 26, 2014)

Amnah, you can call Dr. Tayabba who is the head of admissions. Her number is 03003531433


----------



## Amnahx3 (Aug 11, 2014)

futuredoctor said:


> Amnah, you can call Dr. Tayabba who is the head of admissions. Her number is 03003531433


ahh, thank you so much!!

- - - Updated - - -

Also, for anyone who's staying in hostels: what kinda stuff are you bringing, like apart from clothes and stuff? I'm not really sure what we'll already be provided with, so idk what to buy and what not to buy.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Amnahx3 said:


> ahh, thank you so much!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also, for anyone who's staying in hostels: what kinda stuff are you bringing, like apart from clothes and stuff? I'm not really sure what we'll already be provided with, so idk what to buy and what not to buy.


We're not allowed to bring anything concerning appliances except an iron and a small fridge :/
Oh yeah and buy a hairdryer, curler, etc.

- - - Updated - - -

And we have to bring our own bedsheets and comforters/blankets.

- - - Updated - - -

Idk about pillows... buy them anyways.
The mini-fridge shouldn't be bigger than 7cm^3.
You can buy a hot plate too, if you need it.


----------



## futuredoctor (Aug 26, 2014)

They say you're not allowed to bring anything, but when I went and talked to them they said they're not too strict with these things. If you really need something, they won't tell you not to bring it.

I am bringing my blanket, bedsheets, pillow, fridge, microwave, hotplate, iron, straightener + dryer etc.

Some girls already living there have one of those portable closets too because the wardrobe closets in the rooms are really small and there's no way you can fit everything in there.

The dorm rooms are pretty small so you don't want to bring too much stuff in. Each room has to beds, two small desks, two shelves, and two built-in wardrobe closets. You might also want to bring stuff for the bathroom (mats, shower curtain, soap holder etc)

And you might want to bring a small wall mirror or something.

You could bring hangers for the closet and a few plates or whatever if you plan on eating in your room.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

futuredoctor said:


> They say you're not allowed to bring anything, but when I went and talked to them they said they're not too strict with these things. If you really need something, they won't tell you not to bring it.
> 
> I am bringing my blanket, bedsheets, pillow, fridge, microwave, hotplate, iron, straightener + dryer etc.
> 
> ...


Ahan, that's why I'm bringing an electric kettle.


----------



## Sunny.s (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi everyone. I have applied to dimc for 2014. And I have paid the tuition fee too. But for some reason if i want to cancel my admission would they refund my tuition fee? Plz help me if anyone has this info.. Plz reply asap. Thank you.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Sunny.s said:


> Hi everyone. I have applied to dimc for 2014. And I have paid the tuition fee too. But for some reason if i want to cancel my admission would they refund my tuition fee? Plz help me if anyone has this info.. Plz reply asap. Thank you.


The letter they sent me says that the only non-refundable item is the admission fee. 
It doesn't say anything about the tuition fee. 
Therefore, it most probably is refundable.


----------



## futuredoctor (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't think the fees is refundable. Nothing in Pakistan is lol


----------



## Sunny.s (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah. I m confused about it. Because I have the same letter too and I emailed dr. Tayabba like 2 weeks ago and she hasn't replied back yet. And everytime I call her she never picks up her phone. But Thanks anyways


----------



## 18ne (May 4, 2014)

Sunny.s said:


> Yeah. I m confused about it. Because I have the same letter too and I emailed dr. Tayabba like 2 weeks ago and she hasn't replied back yet. And everytime I call her she never picks up her phone. But Thanks anyways


In a convo with her, she said incase i dont attend the call .. Text me .. I ll surely answer.
so u can try texting her.


----------



## futuredoctor (Aug 26, 2014)

Why are you having second thoughts though?


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

futuredoctor said:


> Why are you having second thoughts though?


You took the words right out of my mouth...or mind...whichever. 

- - - Updated - - -

You've gotten accepted :thumbsup:
You've paid the fee :thumbsup:
So, what's with all the hassle?


----------



## acepective1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey guys, are the rooms shared or we get separate rooms?


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

acepective1 said:


> Hey guys, are the rooms shared or we get separate rooms?


You have to share the room with another person.


----------



## acepective1 (Apr 25, 2013)

i tried looking up dimc hostel for dude's but they only have old pictures. Does anyone have an idea as to what hostels look like if theres any common rooms what kind of meals do they provide... etc etc

- - - Updated - - -

O and forgot to add when can we move in to the school res?


----------



## Sunny.s (Nov 6, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> futuredoctor said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you having second thoughts though?
> ...


Lets just due to some family issues. And i texted her so hopefully she replies soon.


----------



## futuredoctor (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't know about the male res, but the female dormitories have 3 floors and I think there are small study rooms and a cafeteria. I think that's what they use as a common room. Each room has two small beds, 2 wall shelves, two desks, an AC and a common bathroom. You have to get eveything else yourself.


----------



## RaDia Shafiq (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey people ! I am also planning to go to DIMC this year In Sha Allah. And I am really grateful to the users who posted about the appliances we might need for the hostel, Thank you so much. I'm really want to see you medstudentz users in person :cool!:. I was thinking it could have been a nice thing if some users on this forum could communicate with each other and be room mates, so they could easily divide the appliances between them, which would have been convenient and hassle-free but I guess we can't choose our own room mates. Any ways Good luck everybody.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Sunny.s said:


> Lets just due to some family issues. And i texted her so hopefully she replies soon.


Oh... I hope everything turns out alright in the end though. Good luck 

- - - Updated - - -



RaDia Shafiq said:


> Hey people ! I am also planning to go to DIMC this year In Sha Allah. And I am really grateful to the users who posted about the appliances we might need for the hostel, Thank you so much. I'm really want to see you medstudentz users in person :cool!:. I was thinking it could have been a nice thing if some users on this forum could communicate with each other and be room mates, so they could easily divide the appliances between them, which would have been convenient and hassle-free but I guess we can't choose our own room mates. Any ways Good luck everybody.



Actually, we can choose our own room mates :thumbsup:
You just have to tell the warden who you want to live with...

- - - Updated - - -

And... Hi!


----------



## RaDia Shafiq (Aug 3, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> Oh... I hope everything turns out alright in the end though. Good luck
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Hi  
Oh wow that would have been great if I knew someone ;D


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Your tuition fee will be refundable, but the admission fee and other small amounts won't be. keep calling her, don't worry they never pick up for anyone…just keep calling.


----------



## Sunny.s (Nov 6, 2014)

Iamabcd said:


> Your tuition fee will be refundable, but the admission fee and other small amounts won't be. keep calling her, don't worry they never pick up for anyoneâ¦just keep calling.


Yeah after 2 weeks she finnaly replie. She said the admission fees is non-refundable. So obviously the tuition fee and other charges are. But I still haven't decided if I should cancel my admisson or not? What do you guys think? If I cancel it I might try going into sonography here in Canada? And thanks everyone for all the info.


----------



## Sunny.s (Nov 6, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> Sunny.s said:
> 
> 
> > Lets just due to some family issues. And i texted her so hopefully she replies soon.
> ...


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Sunny.s said:


> Thrushe42 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh... I hope everything turns out alright in the end though. Good luck
> ...


----------



## futuredoctor (Aug 26, 2014)

I actually looked at sonography in Canada/America, and what I found was that although It does pay pretty good, it's very hard to find a job after graduating. And in the end, the job is quite boring. Also, you'll be doing a lot of physics during your years at college and I personally wouldn't want that. If you really want to become a doctor, I think you should go for it. If you stay in Canada, you're going to spend 4 years and you'll have a sonography degree (or whatever it's called); why not just add an extra year and become a doctor?

That's just my opinion. If you're not really interested in medicine, then don't do it because it's one of the hardest fields you can go into and it'll be extra hard if you aren't really that into it.


----------



## Sunny.s (Nov 6, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> Sunny.s said:
> 
> 
> > Thrushe42 said:
> ...


----------



## Sunny.s (Nov 6, 2014)

futuredoctor said:


> I actually looked at sonography in Canada/America, and what I found was that although It does pay pretty good, it's very hard to find a job after graduating. And in the end, the job is quite boring. Also, you'll be doing a lot of physics during your years at college and I personally wouldn't want that. If you really want to become a doctor, I think you should go for it. If you stay in Canada, you're going to spend 4 years and you'll have a sonography degree (or whatever it's called); why not just add an extra year and become a doctor?
> 
> That's just my opinion. If you're not really interested in medicine, then don't do it because it's one of the hardest fields you can go into and it'll be extra hard if you aren't really that into it.


Thanks for your opinion I appreciate it and I thinking I will be joining Dimc and also can u tell me when we have to be there by? Like I know classes start on december 30th but how long before that we have to be there to get settled?


----------



## ff6041 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey guys, I'll also be attending DIMC, can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Many of you have been messaging me when to move to DIMC, I would recommend you to come a day before or even on the same day of the first class. Also there will be ragging, (when seniors throw a prank on you…ex:egg throwing) nothing is serious, and everything has its limits. Its a great way to let it happen to you because it introduces you to the seniors who are really helpful when it comes to studying. If you refuse, talk back, or act like a macho man, your going to get humiliated, be left isolated, and be the laughing stock of DIMC, so come with a smile have fun, and be yourself. 

And for those who are coming with an attitude of "I have connections"….umm you don't. end of the story.

C'mon guys I've been so helpful! You guys can at least like my posts!


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Iamabcd said:


> Many of you have been messaging me when to move to DIMC, I would recommend you to come a day before or even on the same day of the first class. Also there will be ragging, (when seniors throw a prank on you…ex:egg throwing) nothing is serious, and everything has its limits. Its a great way to let it happen to you because it introduces you to the seniors who are really helpful when it comes to studying. If you refuse, talk back, or act like a macho man, your going to get humiliated, be left isolated, and be the laughing stock of DIMC, so come with a smile have fun, and be yourself.
> 
> And for those who are coming with an attitude of "I have connections"….umm you don't. end of the story.
> 
> C'mon guys I've been so helpful! You guys can at least like my posts!



We'll like all of your posts...if you let us all hide behind you on the first day XD


----------



## 18ne (May 4, 2014)

Iamabcd said:


> Many of you have been messaging me when to move to DIMC, I would recommend you to come a day before or even on the same day of the first class. Also there will be ragging, (when seniors throw a prank on you…ex:egg throwing) nothing is serious, and everything has its limits. Its a great way to let it happen to you because it introduces you to the seniors who are really helpful when it comes to studying. If you refuse, talk back, or act like a macho man, your going to get humiliated, be left isolated, and be the laughing stock of DIMC, so come with a smile have fun, and be yourself.
> 
> And for those who are coming with an attitude of "I have connections"….umm you don't. end of the story.
> 
> C'mon guys I've been so helpful! You guys can at least like my posts!


i would agree with thrushe42 
Throwing eggs .. Seriously ?


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Please tell them to stop wasting eggs. 
I'll make omelettes for all you seniors. :thumbsup:


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry won't be here to save you all!


----------



## direwolf (Nov 12, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has submitted their documents yet after being accepted to DIMC? What is that procedure like? I read somewhere on this forum to have passport pictures as well? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Seratonin (Nov 10, 2014)

direwolf said:


> I was wondering if anyone has submitted their documents yet after being accepted to DIMC? What is that procedure like? I read somewhere on this forum to have passport pictures as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance


They didn't ask you to send relevant documents prior to acceptance? All they told me when I got accepted was to bring the original versions of said documents upon arrival on campus.


----------



## direwolf (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh I meant submitting the original documents in person to the office. Has anyone done that yet? Was it as simple as they stated in the email or do they request other stuff like immunization records or passport pics? 

Thanks


----------



## 18ne (May 4, 2014)

direwolf said:


> Oh I meant submitting the original documents in person to the office. Has anyone done that yet? Was it as simple as they stated in the email or do they request other stuff like immunization records or passport pics?
> 
> Thanks



As simple as they stated.
But its always safe to keep enough passport size pics.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

direwolf said:


> Oh I meant submitting the original documents in person to the office. Has anyone done that yet? Was it as simple as they stated in the email or do they request other stuff like immunization records or passport pics?
> 
> Thanks


I did it last month. No, they don't want anything else but the documents they've asked for. They don't even need your photos atm (but you should have some with you when uni starts).
I gave them my volunteering and vaccination certificates, but they didn't even look at them. So keep it as simple as possible :thumbsup:


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

18ne said:


> i would agree with thrushe42
> Throwing eggs .. Seriously ?


My cousin is a 3rd year student at DIMC. He said that they do f*** with the first year students. Like taking them far away from the school and making them find their own way home.


----------



## 18ne (May 4, 2014)

kobefan234 said:


> My cousin is a 3rd year student at DIMC. He said that they do f*** with the first year students. Like taking them far away from the school and making them find their own way home.


it keeps getting worst .. Isn't it ?!


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

18ne said:


> it keeps getting worst .. Isn't it ?!


unfortunately yes.


----------



## farwa_456 (Nov 9, 2013)

Honestly reading this thread made me feel so much better. I was so nervous to come to pakistan and leave my family  but its nice to see that i will have great people in my batch. 
Question: when do you guys plan on moving in?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

^^ I was told not to arrive at DIMC until like a day before classes begin. December 25-29


----------



## farwa_456 (Nov 9, 2013)

yah i think im gonna arrive on the first day but its just orientation so not really a big deal. 
btw did the administration tell you not to arrive too early?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

farwa_456 said:


> yah i think im gonna arrive on the first day but its just orientation so not really a big deal.
> btw did the administration tell you not to arrive too early?


the administration says arrive like 7 days before school starts . Idk tho. I'm going early to explore Karachi and familiarize myself with the city. I'm used to Peshawar. First time in Karachi...


----------



## farwa_456 (Nov 9, 2013)

so where are you travelling from?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

farwa_456 said:


> so where are you travelling from?


california united states


----------



## farwa_456 (Nov 9, 2013)

so not that much of a weather difference, thats good!
btw are you on the fb page?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

farwa_456 said:


> so not that much of a weather difference, thats good!
> btw are you on the fb page?


nah. Should I like the Facebook page of DIMC? I'm not really to educated on how to operate Facebook lol


----------



## farwa_456 (Nov 9, 2013)

haha its actually a "secret" page so you have to be added. if you want you can give me your name (or just copy the url when you click on ur profile) and then the admin can add you.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

farwa_456 said:


> haha its actually a "secret" page so you have to be added. if you want you can give me your name (or just copy the url when you click on ur profile) and then the admin can add you.


I'll private message you my Facebook info.


----------



## rimsha1995 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi would you mind adding me to the group as well? I'll be coming from
Cairo this winter https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003962920942


----------

